# Creek smallmouth?



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

Has anyone ever had any luck fishing a creek for smallmouth? Ive been thinking of targeting a few creeks this spring for some smallmouth but not sure if they even hold them. Im thinking about the little cuyahoga by cascade in Akron, furnace run by szalays in Boston heights and mud brook behind timber top in Cfalls. Im thinking if I go a few days after a rainfall the water levels will be higher and potentially hold some decent fish. lmk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Most small creeks in Ohio hold smallmouth. I fish some for them that most people wouldn't even think fish could survive in


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

All I smallie fish are creeks. Concentrate on rock bottoms. The creek behind my house is about 30’ wide and maybe waste deep at the most. We catch smallies up to 19” here.


----------



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> All I smallie fish are creeks. Concentrate on rock bottoms. The creek behind my house is about 30’ wide and maybe waste deep at the most. We catch smallies up to 19” here.


wow yeah I have a brook behind my house that runs into a small creek. Might have to fish it and see what I can get


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Take a ride to Beaver Creek around Lisbon and down stream to the state park. Lots of smb, sauger and rock bass.


----------



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

Mickey said:


> Take a ride to Beaver Creek around Lisbon and down stream to the state park. Lots of smb, sauger and rock bass.


might have to


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

If you're from the Akron area and want to try the Cuyahoga more get ahold of Bdawg....


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Mickey said:


> Take a ride to Beaver Creek around Lisbon and down stream to the state park. Lots of smb, sauger and rock bass.


Have you ever paddled that section? If so how is it and what's a good cfs for paddling it?


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

I have only waded and don't know about cfs. I can say quite a few kayaks and canoes went by me and didn't seem to bother the fish much. I haven't been able to fish there for several years due to health problems. A white streamer worked well for fly fishing. For spinning I mostly used a 3" twister on a 1/8th oz. jig. Caught smb up to 18" and even a couple small muskies. Wish I could go with you. Good luck if you go.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Mickey said:


> I have only waded and don't know about cfs. I can say quite a few kayaks and canoes went by me and didn't seem to bother the fish much. I haven't been able to fish there for several years due to health problems. A white streamer worked well for fly fishing. For spinning I mostly used a 3" twister on a 1/8th oz. jig. Caught smb up to 18" and even a couple small muskies. Wish I could go with you. Good luck if you go.


 I see, sounds good though. It's on this year's check list, along with rocky fork and the grand. I've been watching the levels for the grand river and it's hard to catch it at a good flow when I have time to go.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Take a ride to Beaver Creek around Lisbon and down stream to the state park. Lots of smb, sauger and rock bass.



True that! Years ago, there was a canoe livery operating near Fredericktown. I had just begun running a delivery route in that area, and got a chance to look at the creek from the Rt 170 bridge that crosses it. I thought, OMG!, how gorgeous this place is! And I saw the sign for the canoe livery. So, my buddy and I went and rented a canoe and we took a pole apiece, and a small box of lures each. We caught fish like crazy! 6 or 7 species, and I'm not talking suckers, or carp! 

The trip was from Fredericktown down to the Rt 30 bridge just above the Ohio River in PA. There's an interesting history behind that stretch of Little Beaver Creek. After the timber companies got done with West Virginia, they crossed the river into Ohio and logged off the Little Beaver Creek valley. A local family from East Liverpool, the Vodrey's, bought that land at pennies on the dollar and proceeded to reforest it! They loved the creek, and wanted to preserve it. 

They tried to keep it open to the public, creating an outfit called Beaver Kettle Farms where you could get a day pass to go on their property. Much similar to the thread about litter on this page, that privilege began to be abused. One of the Vodrey men, a lawyer, came back from a trip and wanted to have a look at the holdings. He saw that a new road had been cut into his property, so he drove in. What he discovered was that a local biker gang had established a little "town" back in there! He called the Sheriff, they were all charged and booted out, and that was the end of the day passes! Again, a few ruin it for the many! 

The entire area is beautiful, but if you can create the chance to float it all the way down to Rt. 30 in PA., it is well worth it! There's a boat ramp, park, and parking lot there now, so the access is easy. But don't try to do it alone! It is the most remote place that I can think of around here. If you get stuck down in there, that is where you will remain!


----------



## Courtsdad (May 9, 2021)

I did the majority of my fishing last year in Beaver Creek. 

Last week was fantastic. Fish had moved more into the current as temps rose but haven't been out since then with all of the rain and a busy schedule. Caught four 18+ inchers in there last year, one of which as just a fraction under 19. That's quite a fight with the current. My wife found that out about a month ago as she fought one in from a calm pool when the SM went for the current. She was shocked to say the least.

Just be sure if you go all of the way to route 30 that you have a PA license as the creek dips into PA a couple of times and they will be out there on occasion looking for "violators".

Its a beautiful area and worth a look.


----------



## Courtsdad (May 9, 2021)

Forgot to mention the day after the SM were biting I took my kayak down to the mouth of the creek and ended up catching several walleye. They were biting on a 4inch shad colored keitech.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Lots of good info. My brother and I used to fish a creek out by Wooster. We caught a lot of SM ,my brother hooked one that might have been four #. We waded and only used crayfish that we caught while wading ,we used nothing but a # 6 hook and let it drift. Unfortunately there isn't access to the creek anymore.


----------



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

FlyFishRich said:


> If you're from the Akron area and want to try the Cuyahoga more get ahold of Bdawg....


whos bdawg


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

He's a member here.


----------



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

JamesF said:


> He's a member here.


oh i need to find him and talk to him


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey JamesF what area did you fish in Wooster ? I used to fish every creek and puddle in Wayne county...


----------



## Bluegillford (Apr 8, 2005)

flyasf said:


> Has anyone ever had any luck fishing a creek for smallmouth? Ive been thinking of targeting a few creeks this spring for some smallmouth but not sure if they even hold them. Im thinking about the little cuyahoga by cascade in Akron, furnace run by szalays in Boston heights and mud brook behind timber top in Cfalls. Im thinking if I go a few days after a rainfall the water levels will be higher and potentially hold some decent fish. lmk


little cuyahoga where you are talking about holds some nice smallies, and a great place to catch creek chubs for bait. that should tell you what you need to do for bait/lure selection.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Courtsdad said:


> I did the majority of my fishing last year in Beaver Creek.
> 
> Last week was fantastic. Fish had moved more into the current as temps rose but haven't been out since then with all of the rain and a busy schedule. Caught four 18+ inchers in there last year, one of which as just a fraction under 19. That's quite a fight with the current. My wife found that out about a month ago as she fought one in from a calm pool when the SM went for the current. She was shocked to say the least.
> 
> ...


True that! It has to be 40 years ago that a buddy and I took a canoe from near Fredericktown down to Rt. 30. There was a canoe livery operating there on the bank of the creek just opposite where the North Fork dumps into the main stem. I guess he made a deal with the Vodrey family. Anyway, it was spectacular! Incredibly scenic, and varied water to fish. I think we caught 6 or 7 different species that day.

A word of caution. If you are going to attempt to run the section from Fredericktown or above to Route 30, do NOT go down in there alone! It's as close to a wilderness as you can find in Ohio. You could get stuck down in there, with limited ways for rescuers to get to you, if you could even contact someone via cell phone out of a gorge that deep!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

FlyFishRich said:


> Hey JamesF what area did you fish in Wooster ? I used to fish every creek and puddle in Wayne county...


Right off of old route 30. It's before Wooster, I'll


FlyFishRich said:


> Hey JamesF what area did you fish in Wooster ? I used to fish every creek and puddle in Wayne county...


Apple creek off of Honey town rd. Actually just before the bridge, on the right.


----------



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

Bluegillford said:


> little cuyahoga where you are talking about holds some nice smallies, and a great place to catch creek chubs for bait. that should tell you what you need to do for bait/lure selection.


Yeah ive seen it driving down memorial parkway and was like damn that slow water has to have some fish. Im gonna give it a shot here soon.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Let me know if you do any good.


----------



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

JamesF said:


> Let me know if you do any good.


ill upload something to this thread


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I drive home a lot of days on Yellow Creek road... and the creek winds in and out of the area, and eventually joining the Cuyahoga... although most of the area is privately owned land, I wonder what the slack waters hold?!
Anyone fish the area?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

buckzye11 said:


> I drive home a lot of days on Yellow Creek road... and the creek winds in and out of the area, and eventually joining the Cuyahoga... although most of the area is privately owned land, I wonder what the slack waters hold?!
> Anyone fish the area?


I've never fished it, but there's a really good looking hole under the bridge on Riverview Rd. right before it enters the Cuyahoga. It's the oldest bridge in the county too. Most of Yellow Creek is fast moving and shallow. Any deep holes would be good though!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The Little Hoga is a little too small to hold anything big unless you find a deep hole. I've tried it a couple times and never caught anything more than creek chubs and gills. Tried the big pool where the canal enters the river too and didn't get anything big. Thought I would catch smallmouth there, but it hasn't happened for me yet. The main river is really fast and high right now from all the rain. It won't be fishable until at least the weekend. Might be a good time to try the smaller streams that clear up first.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

FlyFishRich said:


> If you're from the Akron area and want to try the Cuyahoga more get ahold of Bdawg....


We should hit the river together sometime this summer. I usually don't fish it for smallies until July. Too busy fishing from my boat right now for crappie, gills, and whatever else bites.


----------



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

bdawg said:


> We should hit the river together sometime this summer. I usually don't fish it for smallies until July. Too busy fishing from my boat right now for crappie, gills, and whatever else bites.


lmk im down fs


----------



## Courtsdad (May 9, 2021)

Just in case anyone is headed to LBC, it is still somewhat high and faster than normal for this time of year. Also still a little discolored as opposed to being gin clear like it was before the recent rain. Spent an hour plus a few minutes quickly hitting some usual spots. Five smallies, no monsters but all had nice fat bellies and were caught in faster water on 4 inch keitech east shiners. Hit the right spots and they are feeding.

Be careful if you are going wading or kayaking because it definitely has a little more power than usual.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

It's 4.41' on the gauge. 4' is perfect for fishing and kayaking imo. It drops fast. This weekend should be good


----------



## Courtsdad (May 9, 2021)

Yep. I keep an eye on the gauge and being this is going to be a nice weekend weather-wise I imagine their will be folks heading out. I have vacation next week and Im debating not going in this weekend because of ummmmm things to do around the house..

Looking at it yesterday ( upstream from the gauge) made me want to get another kayak not built for fishing.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

lived in timber top in akron for some time and never saw anyone fish that creek. it got a little shallow in spots in the summer, but rose quickly with a good rain.


----------



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

chevyjay said:


> lived in timber top in akron for some time and never saw anyone fish that creek. it got a little shallow in spots in the summer, but rose quickly with a good rain.


That creek (mudbrook) runs back behind my house. I always wondered if I could go back there and find the deeper sections and catch fish. might give it a shot here soon


----------

